

Yahoo OpenID service goes live - petenixey
http://mashable.com/2008/01/30/yahoo-open-id-beta-launch/

======
glasner
Yahoo should support the standard URL based OpenId too. The extra button makes
it seem Yahoo is opening its user system, not truly joining OpenId.

Soon we're going to have 30 "login w/ x account" buttons. It reminds of the
buttons for feed readers and social bookmarking sites.

Who wants to make <http://addthis.com> for logins?

~~~
tlrobinson
I agree, but in fact Yahoo does provide the option of a me.yahoo.com/username
or flickr.com/photos/username url, but by default you get some randomized URL
which is impossible to remember.

I _really_ don't like Yahoo's decision to essentially force any site which
wishes to allow users to use Yahoo's login to include a stupid "Sign in
through Yahoo" button. It's exactly opposite of what OpenID should be. I also
don't like Plaxo's, Pibb's, etc decision to give into this and include the
giant freakin' button (free advertising for Yahoo) on their sites.

